# Exterior trim polishing



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

This is how I do wiper arms, spoilers and unpainted window trims on the outside

The products being used I will not disclose and can not be discussed (SPAMMING ETC)

This is non abrasive. thats all I am going to say










Before










After


























P.S. it is not GLARE


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

So if you aren't willing to disclose the products you used why post?

Are you just after attention?

From what I can see DW is about sharing information and experience.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

No, I want people to see how surfaces are being treated these days and 
The products used are not commercially available so I cannot mention them

However I will share how the system works
Step 1 cleans the entire material, step 2 brings the colour, smoothness and gloss up from the sub surface layers and step 3 polishes, glazes and seals the material to as close as possible to paint like lustre

This is the way that many surfaces can be treated and is better than hand applying any 
dressing or dye

Rotary delivers the best results


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Pointelss without names of products mate.

There really is no point as i cant go buy the stuff so cant do the trim


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Great results, but as said before, without any product names, no use to me. Still, looks good though.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like it's called 'Trim Dream' (or at least being referred to as that)

Other YouTube video:


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Just for clarification, is this stuff not commercially available _yet_, or is it _never_ going to be commercially available? That might assuage some angst at what seems, as it stands, a completely pointless post in the context of this forum.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

yes it will be available, it is already being sold in Australia, though it is hand made and in low volume.

The ingredients are extremely expensive so it is not cheap ($55 for 375ml in total from 3 x 125ml bottles)

Though considering what it offers and the small amount needed to use it, I think it is great value

There will be more threads like this from me
Why - to show you all what techniques I am coming up with and to get your opinion on them and to share information. see if we can take detailing to all new levels.

I am sick of detailing or refinishing cars the same old way, with abrasives, dressing trims with any old trim protectant, hand treating tyres and wheels, caring for interiors by hand 

No matter what brand and way you polish cars with abrasives, there is a level to which you can get them to shine because you are always removing paint

So non abrasive products, current and those yet to come are where I am heading. 

I want to treat each surface with new techniques and products to achieve results never before possible

Just like those trims which will never ever need any dressing, dye or polish
Call me mad, radical, stupid, insane. whatever. 

I want to be the best detailer the world will see in the first half of the 21st century and find permanent or extremely long term solutions to new and age old detailing problems

Also I seek to help you all to go to higher and higher levels of workmanship and bring out all of your talents and amazing characteristics that are laying dormant.

If I don't show you what I am doing and you don't show me anything new and exciting that you are doing, we will continue caring for those surfaces in the same old way

Now thats ok, it works but lets all break new ground.
That is another part of what life is for. be better than the previous generation, improve technology, revolutionise etc etc.

if you want me in a padded cell, fair enough


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> yes it will be available, it is already being sold in Australia, though it is hand made and in low volume.
> 
> The ingredients are extremely expensive so it is not cheap ($55 for 375ml in total from 3 x 125ml bottles)
> 
> Though considering what it offers and the small amount needed to use it, I think it is great value


Great! Like you say, for Aus$55 (under £30?) I'd say that represents good value in terms of the performance offered and ease of use, especially if that amount allows multiple treatments.

Let me see.......low volume production, high performance and high cost.......reeks of Gtechniq to me.....

I KNOW.......you can't say anything.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

WRONG - It is not G Techniq products at all
That's a coating, this is a polishing system for urethane, ABS, injected resin and other composite textured and smooth moldings

Personally - I love G Techniq's products, especially P1 but there coatings for trims are not machine applyable, they are a laquer 

This is glass, metal and ultra polymer based


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't like it, in all honesty. The finish doesn't look natural. Kinda like glossy tyre dressing.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I respect your opinion, I like everything to look like paint, not be boring dull brown 
It's good that we have different tastes


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

lol - indeed! Some people think megs endurance gel is the best thing since! It's all about your market, I guess.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Actually after doing an XR5 turbo mondeo today, I am starting to like these silky matte or satin finishes to rubber, vinyl and leather


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

On the note of working on the wiper arms. Are they a painted metal?

If so surely any polish should have a go at them?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

no they are not painted metal, but an injected resin


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks mate good to know.

Impressive results all round though, well done!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Wonderdetail said:


> I don't like it, in all honesty. The finish doesn't look natural.


Agreed - Ideal for people with modified cars, not the choice for anyone wanted a factory OE look though.Looks cheap and tacky IMO, window rubbers just look wrong.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I may disagree and I dont have a modified car.

Maybe Dream Machines could get some better pictures though, ie standing away from the car for a side shot etc.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> Agreed - Ideal for people with modified cars, not the choice for anyone wanted a factory OE look though.Looks cheap and tacky IMO, window rubbers just look wrong.


Would have to agree with that, most of our customers would go nuts if their cars looked like that when we handed them over...


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah I guess it depends on your market. it goes against the typical dressed finish but at least it permanently solves the problem of dressings washing off and the shine going away

Sorry about the poor shots. it's hard to show the gloss of them and the clarity from far back

I don't do it for everyone
my main customers for the system are FPV falcon owners with flat grey trims who want them to be black and stay black, they absolutely love it

because they look like paint and not a satin brown or black finish, I guess some people just won't like it and I respect both those who love it and dislike it

For me though - I couldn't put up with brown trims on my Tickford
my injected resin spoiler which now looks like I painted it, would be matte brown as it was when I bought it.

thanks for your opinions

here is an XR5 turbo mondeo's trims that I orbitally polished with menzerna 85RD and also the trim polish

got rid of some scratches and it has a clarity, sharper than the glass


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I quite like the finish to be honest. Actually some cars on the market have a painted finish on the area between doors (as pictured), which the image above looks just like.

I dont think the rubbers along the bottom of the window being as shiny would suit my blue fiesta. But I do quite like the finish though.


----------

